# 2002 Chevy Impala' Security light



## Tim007 (May 22, 2007)

I have a 2002 Chevy Impala with a factory anti-theft device. DUring the winter, my security light would come on, then later go off.

A feww weeks ago it cam back on, began turning my dash lights and headlights on and off and I heard what sounded like relays shutting on and off.

I took it to the shop. They said my battery was supposed to be putting out 600 amps, but was only putting out 300. It was changed. All was well for a while, then my check engine light, as well as the security light came on.

The shop is befuddled. They chjecked the BCM (spelling) and the computer. My check engine light was also on, they said that was because my transmission filter needed changing. That was done, the light was off for 5 days then came back on after I filled the tank up with gas.

Today my brother drove my car and while the check engine light is on, the security light is not and the relays are not clicking.

Any ideas?

I have 105,000 miles on the car.


Tim
(Ohio)


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

Have you had the codes pulled for the SES?

Look around for an Impala forum. There are some on the web, and someone may have insight into the problem.


----------



## Tim007 (May 22, 2007)

Yeah, they pulled the codes and nothing showed.
Thanks anyway.

Tim


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

Tim, take it to the dealership and have them check things out...something's gotta be making that antitheft and other stuff go haywire....


----------



## BUDFAN8 (Apr 11, 2007)

if your check engine light came on after your fill up with gas you might need to take your gas cap back off then put it back on makeing sure it clicks at least 3 times after tight.


----------



## Tim007 (May 22, 2007)

Thanks Budfan.

Tim


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Hey Tim007,
Usually the check engine lite will come on if the gas cap is not "properly" seated as there has to be a good seal on the tank or you will get a "check engine lite".
Does your ignition key have a pellet in it? Not certain so I will add the factory theft device on these models does wear out and either needs to be replaced or by-passed. The eventual problem will be a no start condition, if the key has no pellet in it then the ignition is wearing out and will need to be replaced so as the theft system will work properly. You could have an aftermarket electronics shop put in a factory bypass to the theft system as they use these to install remote starters.
Back to the check engine lite, the O2 sensors need to be replaced every other time you replace the spark plugs in "newer cars". These to will through a check engine lite.
hope I helped you!


----------



## Tim007 (May 22, 2007)

Hi Jaggerwild:
No, no pellet. The dealer said bring it in today and they could tell me exactly what it is. Of course for $75 they will tell me. If it's the ignition switch, no problem. I was worried about the BCM messing up. 

I've read in some forums that the Chevy Impala is good at having a defective security system.

Again, thanks.

Tim


----------



## Tim007 (May 22, 2007)

:sigh:

Well, according to the dealer it's the Body Control Module causing the SES light to pop on and off. Said it will eventually just shut the car down.

Dealer said they could fix for about $500 bucks, along with replacing the O2 sensor that is making the check engine light come on.

Also said I have a "loose wheel hub."
Total would ahve been over $800. Found a garage I've dealt with who will do it about $300 cheaper. 

Thanks for all the help, I was worried about it being the BCM....crud.

Tim


----------



## Tim007 (May 22, 2007)

Thanks Midnight tech. I did. BCM was the culprit. Guess it's still cheaper than buying another car, eh?

Tim


----------

